# questioning the vets baytril dosage???



## Kimberloy

My Vet gave my rat a Baytril dosage of, 0.04 = one drop, every 24 hours, for 10 days. Does this sound correct? it seemed to completely go against the posted chart that's here on the forum OR I was reading that one wrong?? any feedback is welcomed. Thank you


----------



## lilspaz68

Kimberloy said:


> My Vet gave my rat a Baytril dosage of, 0.04 = one drop, every 24 hours, for 10 days. Does this sound correct? it seemed to completely go against the posted chart that's here on the forum OR I was reading that one wrong?? any feedback is welcomed. Thank you


We need some important bits of info before we can help.

1) concentration of your baytril (mg/ml or %?)
2) how much does your rat weigh (even if its approx)


----------



## Kimberloy

I know this info LOL....

He weighs 323 grams (thats what his chart says)

Enroflaxin (baytril) is 50mg/ml

Dosage is 0.04cc every 24 hours for 10 days


----------



## lilspaz68

Kimberloy said:


> I know this info LOL....
> 
> He weighs 323 grams (thats what his chart says)
> 
> Enroflaxin (baytril) is 50mg/ml
> 
> Dosage is 0.04cc every 24 hours for 10 days


UGH...waaaay off.

Dosage should be .06-.07 cc TWICE a day for a minimum of 2 weeks...sigh, when will vets ever learn that 10 days just tamps down any infection and doesn't cure it?


----------



## Kimberloy

Ok....I have 1/2 oz of this stuff, do you think I should change it and follow your dosgae? I think I would have enough. I called them and they said the dosage was correct and it I upped it it would cause more problems. 


any feed back from anyone on this idea?? I DONT WANT TO HURT HIM!


----------



## Kimberloy

Im calling another vet who treats rats as well, as we speak! I will let you know what they say


----------



## lilspaz68

The industry norm is 10 mg/kg to dose at.

but here are all the dosages that are used

http://ratguide.com/meds/antimicrobial_agents/enrofloxacin_baytril.php


----------



## Kimberloy

waiting for call back from other vet. Im wondering if since he gave me 50mg instead of 10mg if hes trying to be more aggressive and the dosage might actually be correct? Im oh so curious now. it will be interesting to see what other vet has to say. Wish he'd hurry up and call back already lol


----------



## Jaguar

trust shelagh, up the dose  she means the standard is 10mg per kg (the rat's weight) ... not the concentration of the baytril. if no improvement in a couple of days, head back to a different vet and get some doxycycline to go along with the baytril. often baytril works better in combo with other drugs, especially for advanced infections.

(fixed my butchered post lol)


----------



## lilspaz68

nope you aren't understanding.

10 mg/kg is the recommended dosage
50 mg/ml is the concentration

Easiest way to explain is to take his weight X the recc. dosage (.323 kg X 10) = 3.23
Take the total and divide it by the concentration (mg/ml)
3.23 / 50 = .0646 (I round up my doses so I would give .07 cc) and baytril should be given twice a day.

IF we work backwards...

Your vet is telling you to give your rat 3 mg/kg a day which is useless.

Some vets still use 5 mg/kg and its too low for anything but a maintenance dose in my opinion. when you have sick rats you pounce on illnesses like you have done.


----------



## Kimberloy

ok! to clarify....

your telling me to give him 0.07cc of the 50mg dosage I have, twice a day for 14 days?

its so pathetic that you can get better advice from a forum than a vet with actual "medical knowledge". and if it wasnt for this forum I never even would have know he was sick. 

thanks guys. Im still learning here and I am truly trying to do it right!!!


----------



## lilspaz68

yes.

and yes I know


----------



## Jaguar

sad, isn't it? i think we've all been there at least once with the bad vets thing... you know it's a bad sign when they say "let me check the [extremely outdated] book" as my first vet did... needless to say i never went back.


----------



## Kinsey

It is sad.. I ended up at an emergency vet in the middle of the night with a ratty who got very bad, very fast with his URI..they gave me doxy and not enough, because the infection returned, and charged me over a hundred dollars for it. Switched vets, the one I'm at now knows his stuff.


----------



## Kimberloy

FINALLY GOT A PIC OF HIM UP!!!! ;D He tried SSSSOOOO hard to take both pieces of pasta at the same time 

STILL waiting for that vet to call back UGH glad I have you guys instead


----------



## smesyna

LOL I love the pic, what a cutie!

I hope he gets better soon. I hate that, I think its pretty unprofessional when vets won't call back.


----------



## Kimberloy

He didnt call yesterday OR all day today. I know he is a vet who specializes in rats, but I won't ever be going there. If I can't trust him to return a phone call, how can I trust him with my pet?  

I put up the new pic of Sasha yawning.....adorable


----------



## lilspaz68

What was your message? Was it something like "I need to double check a dosage that another vet gave me?" He wouldn't be able to answer you since he hasn't seen the rat and its illegal to dispense advice like that if they haven't.


----------



## Kimberloy

He told the nurse to tell me that he would recalculate the dosage and call me back. I guess if it was illegal he should have just said that in the first place. Instead he asked for my Rats weight, med and dosage. He said he would check to see if it was correct and if it wasnt he would need to see him to make corrections.


----------



## lilspaz68

Ahhh ok.


----------



## Kimberloy

haha, get this....Petsmart of ALL places just called to see how my Rat was feeling and if there was anything else I may need from them to help him. Can we say WOW?? the manager at my local storh really does care for the animals in her store. She has no control over how they get there or if they arrive sick but SHE does want the animals in her care to be as healthy as possible. I commend her because she didnt have to take the time to do that, my OWN vet hasnt called to check in and they TOLD ME they would call to check his progress. Just thought that it was nice and wanted to share. I know (NOW) that petstores aren't the best place to go but there are some really good people that work at these places that DO have the best of intentions :0) ( I PAID my vet a lot of money, and he hasn't called lol)


----------



## Jaguar

wouldn't you say that most if not all veterenarians have good intentions?  why would they go into that field if they didn't.... thing is though, good intentions don't make up for inadequate studying and knowledge and improper medication and dosages are potentially making the problem worse. hope you can find the right vet... it took me 2 years and lots of clinic hopping to find my lovely young and modern knowledged lady exotic vet


----------



## Kimberloy

here hoping!!! I have a GREAT vet for my other pets, need to check into see if she sees exotics. She is well over an hour away and her wait times can run up to 3 hours, so I was trying (still am) to see if I can find a GREAT local vet if nothing else than to spare my little one a 5 hour long vet visit!!! he's still sneezing and making that noise but I have noticed that the noice he makes is around the same time everyday and ONLY during that time. His sneezing isnt quit as often and I will be giving him the 0.07 dosage 2Xs a day till the 8th!! Heres hoping :0)


----------



## Kimberloy

I havent noticed any changes in a large part for him. Hes not sneezing AS much but he still makes that kind of barking sound when hes nesting. Maybe he wasnt sick and that's just him and what he does???


----------



## smesyna

No, its definitely not normal :-\ Sometimes it takes trying a few different antibiotics before you find one that works.


----------



## Kimberloy

good to know!!! I will do WHATEVER it takes :0)


----------



## Kimberloy

The Baytril didnt work, hes not any better and now I feel Ive lost those 2 weeks. Hopefully it hasnt gotton worse. I just called the Vet and they want to charge me to see him again, I think thats pure crap  I dont mind paying for the antibiotics or any other RX he may need, but he has the same symptoms he did before so there isnt much more to examine at this point ya know? its bad enough they only gave him the 0.04 1 time a day for 10 days and I had to come here to get CORRECT dosage and now they want even more? Im gonna fight them on this. Im not trying to be cheap or petty but I dont feel you should keep getting charged over and over just to try something new, they are just going to hand me a new medicine to try.


----------



## lovinmyratties969

Ask your vet if they can just prescribe you something different. Mine did and I didn't have to make another office visit.


----------



## Kimberloy

what did they give him the 2nd time, do you remember?


----------



## lovinmyratties969

we did a baytril doxy mix...they also have refills on file for me


----------



## smesyna

If you're paying a new office fee anyway, you mine as well try to find a better vet.


----------



## Kimberloy

I will look into the doxy baytril mix, Im only paying a partial visit and the person Im seeing tomorrow is the "actual rat vet" she was on conference when I took Sasha in so hopefully she will cut me some slack and realize her 2nd vet wasnt exactly offering me the best treatment, which I didnt know at the time.


----------



## Kimberloy

off to the vet today, wish me luck!!!


----------



## Kimberloy

OMG, I just had to pay ANOTHER $122.00 plus the $58.00 from before. Such robbery I tell you. I was charged $22.00 for a recheck....it wasnt a recheck it was a redose  petsmart needs to take care of this bill too, teach them not to sell sick animals to people. Also since they are cutting me a check or the first $58.00 they have accepted fault and I can now make them continue to follow through with his care (as well they should, poor little guy didnt ask to be sick and I didnt ask to be broke)

They gave him Doxy injection, I come back next week for another one of those
They gave him a vitamin injection and 
put him back on baytril 0.05 one time a day for 30 days. 

I asked her why only once a day for Bayrtril and she said cause it will cause him lung tissue damage other wise, now Im confused completely cause I changed his dosage from 0.04 one time a day for 10 days to 0.06 2 times a day for 14 days like advised (which makes a lot more sense). I hope I didnt hurt him :-\


----------



## lilspaz68

they sound like absolute morons.


----------



## Kimberloy

I dont know? She's a 25 year exotic pet vet????


----------



## smesyna

There are no certifications for an exotics vet-a vet calls themselves an exotics vet then they are. A vet shouldn't call themselves one unless they receive continuing education and sought out courses in college on exotics or lab animals, but some do. Baytril absolutely does not cause lung damage if given twice a day. It is supposed to be twice a day. Something minor I would forgive, but something off the wall like that, on top of the prices, and the vitamin shot (that's just a money maker in most cases it is absolutely of no use), I would not return. On the bright side, you have the antibiotics, and know the proper dosage.

I'm also amazed you got them to cut you a check-everything I've heard from others, plus my own experience, is they will only pay for their vet to do so, and even then, you have to return the animal to them. But now, even states with good lemon laws pretty much always only extend to 14 days, and rarely cover cats, nevermind rats. Good luck getting this paid for too though!


----------



## Kimberloy

Im so glad you know the correct dosage, how do you have it and not these vets? ggrrr

Im not giving petsmart a chance, I am a paralegal and will make it sound so **** scary that they will have to do it lol. By paying the first bills they have admitted that the animal they sold me was sick and I will explain that they need to finish taking care of him. It is their responsibility to make sure the pets they sell are healthy and I have a reasonable assurance as a customer to believe I am getting a quality item (rat) free of defects. This of coarse wont apply for re-occurances down the road because this will be out of their control. This animal was in their care and should have been cared for then. Now this is a continued treatment and untill THIS URI is taken care of they are responsible. If I returned the rat to them would they not still be responsible for its care??? wish me luck, things dont always work the same in the real world as they do in my head LOL


----------



## coxage90

Hi
I have Baytril 2.5 % left over, unused and in date given to treat a tortoise. I left my rats with a friend for 5 days while I was away so they were fed etc but not cleaned daily and I think their urine etc has caused a myco flare up as one of them is sneezing more than usual and there are droplets of blood over the bedding and walls. I have had bad experiences with vets and was hoping I could use the Baytril mentioned before to treat him. However I am unsure of dosage.. after initial research I gave him 0.4 mixed with jam and was going to do this twice a day....but maybe this isnt enough?? 
Many thanks in advance
Jo


----------

